# Attestation Pôle Emploi



## mel59492 (12 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, je cherche a imprimer le document VIERGE d'attestation de pole emploi pour le faire a la main. mais je ne trouve que l'ancienne sur les 12 dernier mois, quelqu'un aurait-il celle en 36 mois en pdf?
merci


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

Je l'ai en PDF, mais les PDF ne peuvent pas être publiés apparemment


----------



## isa19 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 elle est disponible uniquement via l'espace pole emploi employeur du particulier, ils la télécharge elle est vierge (sauf leurs coordonnées) vous l'imprimez et la remplissez.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Pourquoi ?

L’employeur lorsqu’il va cocher la case « fin du contrat »  Automatiquement l’attestation ASSEDIC sera complétée même jusqu’à 36 mois SI c’est le cas, et c’est juste au niveau chiffres.

J’avais fait l’année dernière et j’ai été surprise de le constater. 

Donc inutile de s’ennuyer, pour une fois Pajemploi est enfin bien à ce niveau là.


----------



## isa19 (12 Juillet 2022)

on n'est pas obligé de passer par ce service. Perso les PE font la derniere déclaration normalement  en cochant fin de contrat  et nous faisons les doc fin de contrat nous même.


----------



## isa19 (12 Juillet 2022)

nouvelle attestation en jpg


----------



## Nanou69390 (14 Juillet 2022)

isa19 a dit: 


> nouvelle attestation en jpg


Bonjour Isa
Je suis surprise de voir que sur l'attestation pôle emploi que vous montrez il n'y ait que 25 mois de salaire à remplir alors que celle que j'ai eu dernièrement demandait 36 mois de salaire.....d'où vient cette différence?


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Juillet 2022)

*NANOU69390*
La différence vient du fait qu'elle a été remplie en ligne, soit sur le site POLE EMPLOI, soit générée par PAJEMPLOI, donc qui sait de quelle salariée il s'agit, connait son âge, donc ne prend que les mois qui sont regardés : 24+1 pour les gens de moins de 53 ans et 36+1 pour les plus de 53 ans


----------



## isa19 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
non NANOU69390,
 elle a été téléchargé "vierge" sur pole emploi par l'employeur et non faite en ligne. Il est marqué "salaires des 25 derniers mois"  et 37 mois pour les + de 50 ans, donc il y  a bien assez de feuilles pour mettre les 37 mois si nécessaire.


----------



## Chouchou (15 Juillet 2022)

isa19 a dit: 


> nouvelle attestation en jpg


Bonjour j’arrive pas à la télécharger correctement pouvez-vous m’aider 
Merci🙏


----------

